# Efest 2015 New 3100 mah 3.7v Battery



## Petrus (9/10/15)

Good Morning Guys and Girls. 
Any info on these batteries. Good or Bad. Jay Or No No. 
Thanks.


----------



## Andre (9/10/15)

The light purple ones have a continuous discharge rating of just 10A - http://lygte-info.dk/review/batteries2012/Efest IMR18650 3100mAh (Purple) 2014 UK.html

The newer, dark purple versions claims a continuous discharge current of 20A, but that may be optimistic - https://www.reddit.com/r/electronic...y_test_efest_imr_18650_3100mah_20a_v2_purple/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus (9/10/15)

Andre said:


> The light purple ones have a continuous discharge rating of just 10A - http://lygte-info.dk/review/batteries2012/Efest IMR18650 3100mAh (Purple) 2014 UK.html
> 
> The newer, dark purple versions claims a continuous discharge current of 20A, but that may be optimistic - https://www.reddit.com/r/electronic...y_test_efest_imr_18650_3100mah_20a_v2_purple/


@Andre, if I understand the tests done right, it's definitely a no no rather stick to the smurfs or lg's. Am I correct?


----------



## Andre (9/10/15)

Petrus said:


> @Andre, if I understand the tests done right, it's definitely a no no rather stick to the smurfs or lg's. Am I correct?


Yes, stick to the Smurfs or LGs.


----------

